# 8wk old aggressive towards my 2 cats



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

At first I thought it was mostly puppy play, but he will not stop, even when i try and block him, via a stiff arm (never hurting him) He has not drawn blood yet, but has tackled, chased and nipped. The reason i dont think it puppy play? He barks aggressively at them and nipped me when i blocked him from the cats


I thought he was getting better earlier this week, as it only took a firm "no" to get him to stop. But now he ignores me

Any ideas?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

8 week old puppies are not aggressive. He's playing with them like he would his litter mates. You need to redirect him and give him something appropriate for him to play with.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He's playing....ever hear litter mates play? They sound like they are killing each other, chase, nip, growl, pounce, and chew- it's normal. Your cats are going to have to enforce some rules apparently- when my pup is too playful my cat kicks her butt,lol Obviously he needs to learn to play softer but at 8 weeks good luck with that. Find a room or part of the house that can be the cat area and block it off via gates or cat doors- they can leave it if they want and your pup can't get in


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Try keeping him on leash for awhile. I leave a drag line on my pups so I can grab it and keep them from chasing my cats. In the meantime, reward him (lots of treats!) for good, calm behavior around the cats. To be honest I haven't worked that hard with my two current dogs because I know they won't hurt my cats if they catch them, and I have VERY savvy cats who were raised with GSDs their whole lives and know how to evade the dogs. They have their own room with their litter box and a cat tree, and that's where I feed them, so they have a safe place to retreat to. 

But when I first got Elvis, my oldest kitty, Cassidy was a year old wild child and I could not trust her not to injure or even kill him, so I was very cautious. I spent MONTHS working with her, and he lived in the cat room with the door closed for the first 4 months I had him. Every day we had supervised visits, and when I finally let him out into the rest of the house I made sure to control Cassidy so she couldn't hurt him. It took a long time, but I was finally able to let them be around each other without me right there to supervise, but I still to this day never leave my cats and dogs alone together when I'm not here. I love my cats too much and I'm not willing to risk their safety.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok , i feel kind of bad about being mad at him. I redirect all the time with him. I do reward him with lots of treats and do positive reinforcement as much as i can. But he really hones in on the cats. I have spent almost 10 minutes at times trying to block him from getting to the cats.Eventually he whimpers and gives up. I usually call him to come after that, then give him treats. Im being very careful not to break his confidence, but i do feel he needs some discipline......


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> He's playing....ever hear litter mates play? They sound like they are killing each other, chase, nip, growl, pounce, and chew- it's normal. Your cats are going to have to enforce some rules apparently- when my pup is too playful my cat kicks her butt,lol Obviously he needs to learn to play softer but at 8 weeks good luck with that. Find a room or part of the house that can be the cat area and block it off via gates or cat doors- they can leave it if they want and your pup can't get in


Thats a relief to hear he is not trying to kill them. My wife's heart stopped a few times i think. The cats scream bloody murder lol


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh he may kill them because he is playing and keyed up, but it wouldn't be out of aggression this young. We have a cat room though the cat can leave whenever she wants- Zoe can come in when I invite her which we do daily. We started her on leash and allowed her near the cat to sniff. We treated her when she simply sniffed and didn't lunge and whine at the kitty and when she lunged and whined she was pulled back and got a no from me. Now she is off lead and walks right up to the cat licking her- the cat in turn scratches her and hisses and Zoe is dumb enough to think this is play. However, the cat can get away and we are always watching to keep her safe. Do be watchful and don't allow the dog to chase your cat....it's scary for the kitty and unfair. It's also unfair to think an 8 week old pup knows how to be gentle so separation with supervised visitation is best until the dog is older


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks! Yes we never leave them alone. He loves to chase them, but has not hurt them. I stop him from chasing everytime. He seems to be getting a tiny bit better


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

Our 1 year old GSD has been absolutely insane about our three cats ever since she was 8 weeks. All three cats have their front claws and Sofie' nose has been bloodied more than once, but it doesn't seem to deter her. 

Once she "caught" a cat, but all she wanted to do was put her head and neck over it and dominate it. When the cat hissed and ran, she chased. I have the house divided by front and back with a baby gate. Every day, the dog sits on her side, and the cats sit on their side, and they stare at each other.

Once a week, we have Sofie go down on her big LL Bean bed and we bring the cats out one at a time for supervised visits - the cat is in our lap, the dog on the bed. If we can ever get the dog to remain calm, I believe that they will be best of friends, but right now she's too hyper, which makes the cars run, which makes the dog chase.

We've been doing the visits, with treats so that she associates the cats with all things good and pleasant for almost a year now, and it's still a little work. 

Good luck with it!!


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Things arent any better. I cant distract him with even a bullystick when he is focused on the cats. He bit down on my wrist and would not release ( i was trying to block him from getting cat)

I bought a clicker and will try the "leave it" next


----------



## silvertongued17 (Dec 2, 2010)

Just a personal question, but why would you have both cats and dogs? I never really understood people with cats, might as well have a pet mouse. And then the owners become afraid when the dog plays with the cat or chases it like prey, and the dog is immediately scolded or forced to stop. Would you stop your cat from killing a mouse in your house? Same principle. Especially with guardian breeds like the shepherd with a natural born prey drive. Poor puppies. Just please for the sake of principle, don't let your cats bully the dog when it's older. Just tears my heart. Is this what you want your dog to become? 



 *rant over*


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's just a baby and he sees great moving fluffy real life toys! The cats will need to steer clear. Try not to be too hard on him, he's doing what comes naturally. The 'leave it' command is good so he knows the cats are off limits.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Im sorry you're so easily bothered. Hey what's the old saying? If you have nothing nice to say, don't say it at all. 

By the way, i know of 2 police gsds that live ok with cats. So much for your "expert" theory


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Stosh said:


> He's just a baby and he sees great moving fluffy real life toys! The cats will need to steer clear. Try not to be too hard on him, he's doing what comes naturally. The 'leave it' command is good so he knows the cats are off limits.


Thanks Stosh

He's a good boy overall. Just need him to calm down a bit


----------



## 71Whaler (Feb 28, 2007)

We have two cats and a GSD. The cats were here first and Jaeger had to learn that it was unacceptable to chase them. We used a squirt bottle filled with water/lemon juice. When she would focus on the cats (intense stare which led to chase) we would immediatley spray her in the face which would break her concentration and annoy her. Eventually she learned that she was not allowed to chase. Occasionally she reverts back and the squirt bottle comes back out. Used the same process to stop excessive barking. Cats and dogs can get along fine. Now they share beds.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

silvertongued17 said:


> Just a personal question, but why would you have both cats and dogs?


Um, because we LIKE both cats and dogs? I've had cats and GSDs since 1986 and and there have been no attacks or injuries to anyone. 

I'm sorry you dislike cats so much, truly. You have no idea what you're missing.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

71Whaler said:


> We have two cats and a GSD. The cats were here first and Jaeger had to learn that it was unacceptable to chase them. We used a squirt bottle filled with water/lemon juice. When she would focus on the cats (intense stare which led to chase) we would immediatley spray her in the face which would break her concentration and annoy her. Eventually she learned that she was not allowed to chase. Occasionally she reverts back and the squirt bottle comes back out. Used the same process to stop excessive barking. Cats and dogs can get along fine. Now they share beds.


Great picture, that is my goal! I have really thought about going the squirt gun route. I have heard from several others that its great because you can stop the issue fast (like you said, the gaze they give before the chase).


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Dogs and cats can live happily together and have for hundreds of years. Don't be discouraged your puppy really thinks your cat is a cool animated toy- it's not his fault he wants to play and he can learn to play nicely!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dogs and cats can live happily together. I have seen it many times.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My mom uses a can of air that you use to dust off computer keyboards and stuff with her gsd- turns out she likes vinegar and/or lemon with water sprayed at her. My mom doesn't spray the air at her face or anything, just in the general direction- now all she has to do is pick up the can and Greta knows to knock it off!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

silvertongued17 said:


> Just please for the sake of principle, don't let your cats bully the dog when it's older. Just tears my heart. Is this what you want your dog to become?


My cats (yes, I have 3 plus fosters) bully my dog all the time. Swat at him, chase him, jump on him and bite him.... this has definitely made him a different type of dog. Don't you just feel sorry for him?

Here my cat is forcing my GSD to stay in his crate.









Again, my cat making my GSD cuddle... oh the horror!









Poor dog being stuck on the couch with the cat, doesn't he look too terrified to move?









Now the cat is putting some WWE wrestling move on the dog! OH NO, WATCH OUT STARK!









Oh gosh! He's got him!









Here he's got him cornered on the balcony!









Oh and here is the vicious Monkey, ensuring that the old gal Beau (GSD) doesn't move a muscle more!









Watch out Beau! She is going to attack any moment!!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I am dying laughing at your pictures your GSD is awesome,lol


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Not for the squeemish - Cat and dog....... get this ... PLAYING!

I know, WATCH with CAUTION!






[URL=http://s784.photobucket.com/albums/yy129/Stark_09/?action=view&current=Loudsqueekytoy001.mp4]
[/URL]


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

How cute...............i mean how "scary"!lol


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I love the photos and videos! We have 2 cats and are planning on adding a dog later this year.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

irongrl said:


> I love the photos and videos! We have 2 cats and are planning on adding a dog later this year.


Good luck! 

My cats hated me for a good month when Stark came home and my one cat Monkey (the black one) stopped sleeping in my bed for a year or so. She just recently started coming in my room again to sleep on my pillow. :wub:

Stark and her still have issues (she snarls at him and runs from him and hisses when he puts that big old nose of his in her butt.. lol) but they are getting better every day. Don't push it.

Stark was not allowed to mouth the cats at all when he was young, he was not allowed to chase them either. Now at 21 months old he will only chase if the cats intiate it, and only mouth Dexter my Maine ****. I allow it because Dexter is a brat and is 20lbs and Stark is super gentle with him.

It's an interesting ride, but sooo much fun! I wouldn't give up owning either.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I actually had started a similar thread a while back. There was a lot of helpful suggestions and ideas.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/143113-gsd-cats-drives.html

What I learned that was effective is to definitely give them some time apart. Allow them to know smell each other through a door and then slowly through a baby gate and then progress to free range in an area, but never leave your puppy off leash. This was my mistake. I allowed my shepherd to roam free and herd my cats around the living room, which ultimately created chaos. I would keep your puppy on a leash and try to redirect his attention to a toy or rawhide that he would like, maybe even a kong with peanut butter inside. If he is persistent in chasing your kitties, when he tries to nip or bark at the cats, tug on his leash to give him a correction. If that does not work, a spray bottle with water could get attention. And finally, if that does not work, I would acquire a pinch collar and again tug on the leash to voice a correction (the pinch collar imitates a mother dog's bite). And for him biting on you, I would put some bitter spray on your hands and scream when he bites. The taste will be a deterant and the scream will help with bite inhibition. 

You should also consider enrolling him in a puppy obedience class, so he can start learning how to socialize correctly with hopefully other puppies his size.

My cats are all doing fine with Texas off leash (though, I am ALWAYS present for their interactions, they are NEVER left alone together). Though, occasionally, Texas does goes into herding mode and to simply break her out of it, I correct her behavior and redirect her with a toy or raw hide, it always works. =)

Good luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Knight said:


> Things arent any better. I cant distract him with even a bullystick when he is focused on the cats. He bit down on my wrist and would not release ( i was trying to block him from getting cat)
> 
> I bought a clicker and will try the "leave it" next


The thing that would really really really help, is for you to work on your PLAY relationship with the puppy. THere is a reason it keeps going for the cat, not you. It want to play with the cat, not you.

So you need to TEACH him a new FUN way to be and play with you. All the corrections and frustration when he just wants to play and have fun are making you even LESS fun, LESS of a playmate and you pup will continue to keep at the cat (and not you ) when he just wants to play.

If I were you I would just use babygates and make sure your cat can escape always if your pup is too rough. But you need to change up your day to day with the puppy so you start being part of the solution not the problem.

How can you be more fun (and corrections won't do it  ? What can you do to become the one the pup comes to for playtime RATHER than going to the cat? 

I'd have tons of fun squeaky long tug play toys all over the house. I'd USE them all the time. And, most of all, I'd take the puppy OUT of the home for car rides to go somewhere fun and new (with no cat) to play/walk/hike/socialize/be the center of the puppies world. Treats, toys and being fun fun fun (not just the one who corrects and punishes) is key. 

BOTH the following videos show how hard we have to work to get this engagement and relationship going with our pups. We have to plan, work on it, and have fun. Really watch the way the puppies are focused and interacting, they would rather be with their humans than a cat!


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Maggie. I'm starting to get the hang of this I think. I reread some of your old posts and tried the techniques (mostly engagement type training). It works GREAT. I am able to get his attention just by saying his name now. I'm going to continue with this and try to find more ways to spend time with him.....


----------

